# I sold my first piece of art and its a con badge! yay!



## Fuzzythehuskyboy (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm so freaken happy I finally sold something!

heres the picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1940886/


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd buy that for a do-

Actually no, I wouldn't.


----------



## Fuzzythehuskyboy (Jan 29, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I'd buy that for a do-
> 
> Actually no, I wouldn't.


 

-_-; that isn't nice


----------



## Fuzzythehuskyboy (Jan 29, 2009)

i can finally fool my self and think my stuff is worth something


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 3, 2009)

That's nice (the badge and that you got paid).
You are $5 ahead of me.


----------



## el-noxitano (Feb 3, 2009)

Good on you for getting out and making some money


----------



## dogisdead (Feb 18, 2009)

Thats a really cute badge! Congrats on making your first sale :3


----------

